# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [Ενισχυτής Αυτοκινήτου] Πρόβλημα στην έξοδο ήχου απο ενισχυτή Macrom 44.07

## Crane

Καλησπέρα έχω ενα ενισχυτή της Μacrom 44,07 τετρακάναλο.

Ενώ στα δύο εμπρός ηχεία παίζει κανονικά ο ήχος στα άλλα δύο πίσω παίζει βουβά και χαμηλά.

Είχε φουσκωμένους τους πυκνωτές τους οποίους και άλλαξα.

Το πρόβλημα δεν λύθηκε.

Δεν έχω εμπειρία από ενισχυτές ήχου. Μπορεί κάποιος έμπειρος φίλος να με κατευθύνει ώστε να βρω μια άκρη ?

----------


## Crane

Κάποιος έχει κάποια ιδέα τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει ?

----------


## kokoblue

τσεκαρε τα ντρανζισοτρ εξοδου μηπως εχει καποιο καμμενο και βατικες αντιστασεις

----------

